# Work in Alexandria



## Drama125 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi all
I'm contemplating taking a job offer in Alexandria, that's ok, the problem is my wife will be joining me and has yet to secure employment. She has vast experience in retail and has been an adminstration clerk for the last 12 years...She wants to work, and it would be nice to secure employment before she joins me....Any ideas or clues how to find something for her? Iull time is ok but she would prefer part time....


----------



## mohamedx55 (Aug 14, 2012)

Once you come, you can check offers around. There are multiple schools and companies that advertise for that kind of jobs. But u need to be present. I read a lot if ads on waseet and wasel for that so you need to check them individually when you come.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

As you might have read, if there is a qualified Egyptian to fill a job--they get it. 

The schools are not an option unless your wife is qualified. (Just being able to speak English doesn't make one a fully qualified teacher.). Please keep in mind that trying to do so will frustrate your wife and ultimately be unfair to the children in the class. Additionally, any school that would hire an unqualified teacher may not operate in an ethical manner in other ways. 

Perhaps volunteer work would help her to fill her days and achieve a sense of time well spent. 

Best of luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Drama125 said:


> Hi all
> I'm contemplating taking a job offer in Alexandria, that's ok, the problem is my wife will be joining me and has yet to secure employment. She has vast experience in retail and has been an adminstration clerk for the last 12 years...She wants to work, and it would be nice to secure employment before she joins me....Any ideas or clues how to find something for her? Iull time is ok but she would prefer part time....


Some call it "wasta" which is similar to knowing someone who can either do a favor, such as a job, or who has their own "wasta" to share. I call it networking. 
Start with your own employer and put out the word within your professional circle. Someone will surely know someone who will be interested in meeting and interviewing her. 

Your wife will certainly interview here. As her husband, you are welcome to attend the interview and, in fact, participate in the interview itself, asking for clarification, the salary negotiation to-and-fro that is customary, insisting she is provided with a driver, etc. 

A skill set, a western education, experience, those things all go a long way here. I advise staying away from the "teacher" jobs for a host of reasons. The typical full-time work day is seven hours. Depending on where you live vs. where you work, the commute time (we have, like, three main streets in Alexandria) can easily make a part-time position a full-time time commitment.

Since she's coming with you whether she works or not, do not expect a fabulous expat package. If anything, her transportation, accommodation, etc., should been part of yours.


----------

